# iPad / ethernet



## strix80 (27 Mai 2010)

Est-il prévu une utilisation de l'iPad avec ethernet en lieu et place du Wifi ?
Par principe de précaution.


----------



## ikeke (28 Mai 2010)

strix80 a dit:


> Est-il prévu une utilisation de l'iPad avec ethernet en lieu et place du Wifi ?
> Par principe de précaution.



Pas a ma connaissance


----------

